# LOTW reports.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Anyone been up to lake of the woods lately? I go up on the 6th out of zippel bay for the weekend in a couple sleeper houses. Just wondering if there is anything I should bring try from the normal gold/pink/green jigs, spoons, and plain hooks.

I will be in one of the resort houses, so I have no choice on depth.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

my buddy was up at LOTW from my understand he wasnt catching very many big fish one 25 incher he had to let go and the rest were like 13 or 14 inchers, we went on a guided ice fishing deal


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

gamberc said:


> my buddy was up at LOTW from my understand he wasnt catching very many big fish one 25 incher he had to let go and the rest were like 13 or 14 inchers, we went on a guided ice fishing deal


Where did you go out of?


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I just got back, we went out of Bablers to 16 mile reef.

Lots of small fish, mostly saugers. We did manage to get some nice saugers, and a good bunch of walleyes in the 14" to 18" range. One guy in our group broke off a big walleye trying to get him up the hole. We also got a few nice perch.

Fishing in 26 to 32 feet. Any type of glow jig seemed to work best for me.

Good luck.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

rock on, thanks man.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Anyone been up to lake of the woods lately? I go up on the 6th out of zippel bay for the weekend in a couple sleeper houses. Just wondering if there is anything I should bring try from the normal gold/pink/green jigs, spoons, and plain hooks.
> 
> I will be in one of the resort houses, so I have no choice on depth.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'll be up around Oak Island this coming weekend so we'll have to compare notes after the weekend!!! Word coming to me is there is a new lure that has been really hot up there! It's called a stop sign. I looked all over Fargo, no luck. Found some online and ordered quite a few. I think they can be found around LOW in bait stores so you might want to take a look. Pink with a gold back!!!!!

Good Luck,
Terry


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I have seen the stop signs in the bait stores in Baudette. I have not personally used one. They look very similar to a kastmaster or buckshot rattlin spoon. They are basically another jigging spoon trying to combine the hot colors of pink and flashy gold.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Ref said:


> I have seen the stop signs in the bait stores in Baudette. I have not personally used one. They look very similar to a kastmaster or buckshot rattlin spoon. They are basically another jigging spoon trying to combine the hot colors of pink and flashy gold.


I agree they are similar, but I am thinking with the eight angles on it, it would create some good fluttering action!


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.jrstackle.com/stop_sign.html


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

quackkilla said:


> http://www.jrstackle.com/stop_sign.html


That is where I ordered them from!!! Order was nowhere close to what I put in for, but they sent me some stuff that I think will work really good also!!! Confusion over the phone I guess!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Get the chew out of your mouth and they might be able to understand you.

BTW, thanks for the invite!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> Get the chew out of your mouth and they might be able to understand you.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the invite!!!! :eyeroll:


You'd never get through customs!!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

How is the ice looking thickness wise?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Fished out of Angle Outpost!
Great people both at the resort and the fishing guide was a super guy!!!
Fishing was fair to good. 
Caught mostly walleyes on this trip. Biggest only 18", but a lot of those 14-17" fish. 
Saugers only 4 over 14 that we kept, with a fair amount of the 9-12". Three 10-11" perch.
One 5 lb. eelpout!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow what a weekend!!!

We fished Friday/Saturday and both days were beautiful up there. Very little wind and great temps. We only fished the 12 mile reef as that's where we found our fish to be. Friday between 10 of us we managed around 80 fish. With our groups largest being 18". A group next to us managed to pull a 27.5" and a 28" only about 100' feet away. Saturday we fished our same holes (seeing as they didn't freeze from the night before). Fishing was a little slower than friday but we did manage to pull up another 30 or so fish. The group next to us pulled a 29" out of their holes from the prior day. Lot's of fish were caught by all. Little 12 had bigger fish but not more.


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

Maverick said:


> Wow what a weekend!!!
> 
> We fished Friday/Saturday and both days were beautiful up there. Very little wind and great temps. We only fished the 12 mile reef as that's where we found our fish to be. Friday between 10 of us we managed around 80 fish. With our groups largest being 18". A group next to us managed to pull a 27.5" and a 28" only about 100' feet away. Saturday we fished our same holes (seeing as they didn't freeze from the night before). Fishing was a little slower than friday but we did manage to pull up another 30 or so fish. The group next to us pulled a 29" out of their holes from the prior day. Lot's of fish were caught by all. Little 12 had bigger fish but not more.


WOW! You guys did very well. Went up last weekend fished near Pine island for 2 days, only managed 2 -15" eyes between 4 of us. Caught a lot of small sauger and a few small eyes along with half dozen tullibees and a 20'' whitefish.
Thinking we will maybe try Devils lake next year instead?
Anyone know if there are similiar accomadations on Devils Lake as there is at LOTW?


----------

